# help me id this hiawatha!!!



## charliechaindrive (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok so I was taging along with my mom to one of my aunts friends house and I went out to help her husbant dig patatos and we strted talking and he showed me a couple schwinn krates and a somthing superdeluxe (don't wory not a old monark it was from the 80s) but then he said he had a couple others in the barn....{20 minets of diging through old farm equip. To get to the barn door later} I found this




 check out the forks!!!!!. I almost craped my pants when I seen it but there's a arse load of other frames up in the very top of the barn loft (grrrrrr the darned lader broke :./ ) but its a hiawatha and one of the two numbers on the bottom of the crank is b32247 the other is illegible because of red paint.   Please help cause I want to put a motorised bicycle engine into it (dad say I can't take forks offa it just yet)


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 12, 2011)

Your new bike was made by AMF/Cleveland Welding after their parent company, AMF, purchased Shelby in 1953 and merged the two firms. The frame is pure CWC but many of the fittings are Shelby pattern items including the springer. The most outstanding thing about this bike is the fitment of caliper brakes, which makes it a top-of-the-line oddball meant to compete with Schwinn’s Jaguar and Corvette models. I love the weldment on the seat tube for the rear caliper; Evans did something similar on their contemporary deluxe offering.

The bike is uncommon in its base form, but could be considered rare in the caliper brake variant.

The bike dates from the late fifties but you need to uncover the last part of the serial number to be able to date it more accurately than that.

Oh, and with the rarity of this model it would not be prudent to build a motorize bicycle out of it! please grab one of the more common frames in the barn for that.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 13, 2011)

*aboooyah!!!!*

Thank you for helping me! Its got a sturmy archer 3 speed rear hub. Darn since tis bke had the caliper brakes I thought it would be perfect for a motorised bicycle but from what you said the bike is I am very excited about buying this bike.  Any idea about a good paying price? ( the guy has to ask his daughter if he can sell it,she's commin up from the citys on thanksgiving) or a value? becase I have manny manny other random vintage bicycles that are old as the hills and I mite post pics of them on here, once I figure out how I got these previous pics on here


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 14, 2011)

*found other number,well almost*

I've found the other number by scraping the paint off alittle bit but the first one is still unknown 
_50.    If that hepls thanks!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 26, 2011)

*is anyone there?*

.....{Cricket cricket cricket}.....


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 12, 2011)

*can anyone tell if...*

I'm mising any parts? Did it have a tank? Or a rack?  And its going to be in my garage by thanksgiving! How do I take the red (well red-ish) house paint off it?


----------



## tony d. (Nov 12, 2011)

*Shelby/hiawatha*

I have a rack that is correct for your bike


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 13, 2011)

*rack*

Canyou post pics of the rack?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 13, 2011)

*is the 3 speed sturmy*

The rite rear wheel?


----------



## tony d. (Nov 13, 2011)

*rack*



tony d. said:


> I have a rack that is correct for your bike




pm. sent on rack


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 24, 2011)

*ok, i got th bike!*

The chainguard dosnt look rte, its white and square-ish does anyone know wht the orrignal guard may have loked like?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Post better pictures!*

Give us something better to go off of. Up close details. please?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 25, 2011)

*well the guy dident call*

Yesterday so I will ask my aunt to call him once she gets back wth my mom from black Friday shopping (probably will b home sometime around next week) so i will take pics whe I see the bike in the back of my dads truck.  Damn I hope I get that bike!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 30, 2011)

Well the guy haset called on the pick up date (sorry for the missleading previs post) and my aunt won't give me the guys number so grr!
With the previous information can someone please tell me what the model # or the year of the bike is? Its been eating me alive!


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont know your age, but from here on you need to represent yourself, not depend on an aunt. Your the head of this vintage bike operation, see and you need to secure valuable data EVERY TIME. locations of old bike collections are invaluable to young enthustasts. You should have begun negotiations immediately after taking pictures. your data base doesnt include his number? Look your aunt may not want you "bothering" her freinds husband, but I bet he is as stoked about a new enthusiast as he is about his bike collection. Every connection is a tentacle. Your entering a network of sorts. You may want this bike he has, but that hulk in your yard may have the chainguard he needs. Or who knows, in 15 years you may be out there in your truck cleaning all those nasty bikes out of the barn, since nobody in the family wants them. Represent yourself. Cool find, now go get it. My grandmother told me about a 48 Packard for years, mint in her freinds garage. She didnt want me to "bother her", and never told me where it was or who had it.  And so it went for scrap, with under 5,000 miles on it. Never assume anything, learn for yourself. That car was less then 3 blocks away, until it was scrapped, and I never knew it.


----------



## indian (Dec 1, 2011)

*I agree with cyclebuster*

thats some good sound advice on how to make things happen for you


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 1, 2011)

*Ok*

I'll get his number tomarrow after school and call him. Sorry about the pacard, almost as bad as when my dad had a 69 charger witl only 6,250 miles get crushed by probably a champion oak tree.  
Thanks fr the advise


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 3, 2011)

*well my tires flat now*

The guy apperently hs a daughter who came out of nowhere and picked it up on turkey day and is turning it into a sculpture and she is goin t cut it up and weld strange things to it.
I don't know wether to be angry or dissapointed


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 3, 2011)

we can only hope her first move is to cut it up. Hopefully into a million peices. If you ever see him again do not discuss bicycles, change the subject. Anyone that would let that bike get desecrated is not worth my time or yours.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2011)

*get her number*



charliechaindrive said:


> The guy apperently hs a daughter who came out of nowhere and picked it up on turkey day and is turning it into a sculpture and she is goin t cut it up and weld strange things to it.
> I don't know wether to be angry or dissapointed




Id say call her see if its not to late find her number and snatch it


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2011)

See if you can trade her a different bike for her "sculpture".
Darcie


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 4, 2011)

I wated to but apperently she alreddy split for she citties (from wha my aunt said)
Gerrrrr! Now I know how cyclebuster feels!
But I have a felling that my aunt is tricking me, she's a horrible lie-er so she might have picked it up and is hiding it for christmas. I'm still goign to get the guys number and ask him about it.


----------

